# magged my 4/0



## newsharker

just magged my senator 4/0. I sure struggled casting this thing in my front yard. now...i still struggle but my thumb is not very obediant. hope when I can cast this thing consistantly I notice. I have two so we will see.


----------



## goodwood

You probably already know this but adding a little water to the spool will make it easier on your thumb.


----------



## newsharker

yes I learned that on my first cast. my thumb doesn't have much feeling so its hard for me to know when I'm thumbing just right.


----------



## goodwood

haha! I know how that is.


----------



## kutb8t

*Newsharker the way I put my thumb on the spool, I rest it against the side of spool & inner side plate,that works for me, you might give it a try, jus my 2 cents.*


----------



## Fishiola

I wear a leather glove so I don't cut my finger on the line and then I can thumb the spool better. Takes some getting used to but I have cut a finger to the bone casting and I've burned my thumb badly a couple of times.


----------



## newsharker

I too have cut my finger. especialy after I've been in the water and my skin gets soft. I casted mabey 75 ft yesterday...if I could only do that every time.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*IMO*

In my opinion. A 4/0 just doesn't cast. They kinda toss.
Now my 454 newells are bad to the bone for chunking.

Have fun play fair, good luck.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

i agree, 4o kinda big to cast, this may help http://www.tx-sharkfishing.com/distance-casting/


----------



## newsharker

i know they are not intended to cast. i am on a tight budget and a 4/0 seemed to be the biggest possibly castable reel that i can land a shark on...at least of any size. now i also there is fishermen that are able to catch giant fish on light line...i seem to get a little excited. so i will keep practacing with my 4/0 and hope i can manage to have some success until i can afford a better casting reel.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Good call*

You did good. When you wade out and throw a larger bait, it doesn't require a big toss anyways. Just throw it into the depth of that next trough and go wait. The bull reds should be thick as this cooler season progresses. As for lighter line. I hate breaking off period. 40# is king on the beach IMO. 30 with a nick is pretty light. All line gets nicks.
Break off are expensive with the cost of weights and leaders.

If you need a glove to cast, you need to get more experience and see some more experience. Unless you're just practicing and then it's going to get painful. LOL The best place to practice casting is from a pier.
The line stays wet and you might even catch something.


----------



## newsharker

I am practicing almost every day and I feel like I am making progress. just hope to make it work on the beach.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla

here like this guy, BIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!


----------



## Torpedo

You've got it all wrong! You can hit a 4/0 pretty good and with the right rod, line and smooth technique it will toss pretty far. You dont need leather, thumb guards or gloves just get used to thumbing the SPOOL, NOT the line!:brew:










Try it, it works.


----------



## newsharker

yes ive been trying that. i am no pro yet but im getting it down pretty good. i can cast pretty consistantly around 70 ft or so. i dont have thw rod i want to use with it yet but i bet that will help too. the crappy rod im using is 10-25 lbs line weight. i have the reel filled with 40lb. the rod is very flimsy. i am looking at a ugly stik 20-50 lb 11.5 ft.


----------



## Torpedo

newsharker said:


> yes ive been trying that. i am no pro yet but im getting it down pretty good. i can cast pretty consistantly around 70 ft or so. i dont have thw rod i want to use with it yet but i bet that will help too. the crappy rod im using is 10-25 lbs line weight. i have the reel filled with 40lb. the rod is very flimsy. i am looking at a ugly stik 20-50 lb 11.5 ft.


Dont waste your money, get an Ocean Master.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Why?
I have casted my 4/0 on 12" surf rod and can cast alright..wear a glove or wet the spool. Other than tha you will get tired of trying and run the baits out.


----------



## Torpedo

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Why?
> I have casted my 4/0 on 12" surf rod and can cast alright..wear a glove or wet the spool. Other than tha you will get tired of trying and run the baits out.


Some people want better than alright..gloves suck and wet spools slip. If you do it properly you cast further and dont have to run baits on casting rods.


----------



## sharkinaggie

Torpedo said:


> Dont waste your money, get an Ocean Master.


X2

The 12' OM XH is the way to go for sure with a 4/0. I have an all metal 4/0 magged on that rod and it is money for casted shark.

-SA


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*LOL*

There we have! Let's all just agree to disagree! or let's just say a 4/0 is an pretty darned good all around reel! Cuz it holds some line and is pretty darned strong & cheap!

I would still rather yak out a whole live 12" mullet on a 8 oz weight out deep! Or even drop 2 different rods on one trip out.


----------



## newsharker

i agree. i have 6/0,9/0,14/0 for my yaking rigs. this is my first time getting this type of reel to cast. i wanted somthing to be a little more universal...the 4/0 answered the call. i am on a very tight budget and 20 bucks for the reel and 30 bucks for alan tani drag stainless steel gearsleeve etc. now it is almost like my 6/0 as far as drag is concerned. this reel is sweet. it would be nice to have unlimited funds to get a bad *** custom rod to pair it with...but i dont have much money. economy is my way.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*Power surfcasting*

Many years in surf myself .Newell awsome casting reel 4 sure but cost alot the durable 4o hlw is made for casting spit on thumb and let her rip .


----------



## bubbas kenner

Newells are graet casting reels but cost more . The more durable penn 40 hlw is made for casting, spit on thumb let her rip words of experience be safe call me newssharker


----------



## bubbas kenner

I spit on my thumb before every cast it works for me 4/0 HLW heavy light and wide peenreel it cast great with 552 harnell 30 years old


----------



## bubbas kenner

*surf casting*

Been doing this for along time love my 4/0 HLW penns:dance: for casting in the surf spit on thumb and let it riip


----------



## newsharker

you bet i will call you for the rod...or mabey rods. i just found out some very bad financial news yesterday that was a huge suprise to me...but not my wife. i was hoping to go to freeport (bryan beach) this weekend but it got canceled. thinking i am done salt water fishing for the year. hope to see yall next year on the sand.


----------



## tattoo

if you rotate the reel upside down when casting you will never have a problem again...


----------



## newsharker

tattoo1 said:


> if you rotate the reel upside down when casting you will never have a problem again...


 what? this is way new to me. try this today.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*surf fishing*

Please explain in detail upside down casting I want to help newsharker long live power surf casting tks bubbas kenner


----------



## speckle-catcher

bubbas kenner said:


> Many years in surf myself .Newell awsome casting reel 4 sure but cost alot the durable 4o hlw is made for casting spit on thumb and let her rip .





bubbas kenner said:


> Newells are graet casting reels but cost more . The more durable penn 40 hlw is made for casting, spit on thumb let her rip words of experience be safe call me newssharker





bubbas kenner said:


> I spit on my thumb before every cast it works for me 4/0 HLW heavy light and wide peenreel it cast great with 552 harnell 30 years old





bubbas kenner said:


> Been doing this for along time love my 4/0 HLW penns:dance: for casting in the surf spit on thumb and let it riip


that's a lot of thumb spitting.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*Cool*

SP never spat on my finger either? Then the other guy says I have my reels upside down? All this new technology......

:an6:


----------



## newsharker

ok made an attempt to cast with the reel on the bottom...hmmm. i personaly dont see the diff. is there somthing i may be doing wrong? as i said before i think a big part of my problem is this crappy rod. i am casting a 10oz weight and the rod is just not made for that. i am trying to use this weight because i want to feel the weight that i will be casting at the beach. i also know my weights will vary some but hope this comes close to actual weight and bait together. still practacing...


----------



## DANO

newsharker said:


> ok made an attempt to cast with the reel on the bottom...hmmm. i personaly dont see the diff. is there somthing i may be doing wrong? as i said before i think a big part of my problem is this crappy rod. i am casting a 10oz weight and the rod is just not made for that. i am trying to use this weight because i want to feel the weight that i will be casting at the beach. i also know my weights will vary some but hope this comes close to actual weight and bait together. still practacing...


Skip the reel on bottom mess, it's not a spinner.
Tighten down ( some ) the spool tensenor (sp ck) knob located on the left side of the reel, this is done by turning knob towards you (clockwise)
Get rid of the boat anchor (10oz) weight you are trying to cast.
Try a 6oz weight !
Save money, get Ocean Master rod or one of the Fishing Tackle Unlimited in house surf-rods.
Start training your thumb to ride at a small medium over the spool to control possible backlash, magged reels should need no thumb on the spool except during the cast.
LOL, no spit, glove or rubber hose.

Practice, Practice and more Practice
It takes lots & lots of practice to be able to cast a reel originally designed of offshore trolling.
Most important, you do what you feel is comfortable for you, it will work out for the better.


----------



## newsharker

working it out brother. i have found a rod from bubbas kenner that i am going to get when i get some cash in 2012. the 10 oz weight was to try and get to bait and weight type weight. another problem is that my thumb cant feel much. i am a welder amd my thumb is fubar. feel like i am getting it down.


----------



## Jolly Roger

I would sell the PENN and buy a Dawia 50sha. Dawia will cast so,so much better and the drags are smooth, clicker is louder, etc... 50sha is a perfect casting reel for 8+bait.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*REELS*

All due respect he wants it to last Dawia who. I have bought sold traded gave recieved many penn no Dawia no disrespect jolly roger bubbas kenner


----------



## Torpedo

Bubbas Kenner is right, he forgot to spit on this one.


----------



## newsharker

i must say all of my reels are penns. i have heard about the diawas but at this point i have and like my bullitproof senators. if i was to ever get another reel it would be one of those sweet 2 speed reels from shimano...but love my senators. all of my senators have drag upgraids and stainless steel gearsleeves...except my 9/0...couldnt find the ss gearsleeve. i can replace anything on my reels on the beach and dont want to mess that up.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*surf rods*

I have a book called POWER SURF CASTING the man that casted over the astrodome wrote it . If and when I find it I will send it to you newsharker .IT will get you started think sguider or jigmaster than go to 40 and spit on it lol :dance:


----------



## newsharker

bubbas kenner said:


> I have a book called POWER SURF CASTING the man that casted over the astrodome wrote it . If and when I find it I will send it to you newsharker .IT will get you started think sguider or jigmaster than go to 40 and spit on it lol :dance:


thanks bro. that is very helpfull. owe you a beer.:cheers:


----------



## newsharker

hey, i saw a squidder that was pretty wide once and i dont know what the model is. i have looked on ebay and i see some are wider than others...the wide one is my next reel...in 2012. does anyone know what model this is?


----------



## bubbas kenner

*reel*

Sguidder 140L BALL BEARINGS,anodized alum spool ,easy take apart ,gear ratio 3 1/3-1 cap:350yds 20lbs mono have one in great shape w/orig.box .Great to cast from a pier ,just dont hold alot of line for runnin out bait


----------



## newsharker

bubbas kenner said:


> Sguidder 140L BALL BEARINGS,anodized alum spool ,easy take apart ,gear ratio 3 1/3-1 cap:350yds 20lbs mono have one in great shape w/orig.box .Great to cast from a pier ,just dont hold alot of line for runnin out bait


 i have what i need for yaking gear...for now. i dont have any casting gear except a 4/0. i think i need somthing to do while i am waiting for that giant shark to take my bait. plus i live far enough away from the coast that i cant plan a quick trip, it has to be planned and time taken off of work. i find myself on the beach in alot of less than par surf. casting is just another option that i need to have. this will insure that when i get to the beach i can always fish. also dont have my own yak...sometimes i can borrow one from a friend but we use a canoe alot and thats much more difficult in waves and wind.


----------



## Jolly Roger

bubbas kenner said:


> All due respect he wants it to last Dawia who. I have bought sold traded gave recieved many penn no Dawia no disrespect jolly roger bubbas kenner


If you have never used a Dawia 50sha, how do you form your opinion??

I got a few hundred penn reels myself, and I fish with almost none of them anymore. Senators are slow, have poor drags, pitiful clickers, heavy and can not cast for chit. Penn reels are dated, and once you use other reels you figure out just how bad they are.

If you just have to have a Penn to cast with get a 555gs. I own a few of them also and will sell you one cheap if you want it. It will need new drags, as with all Penn reels there drags suck.

I would suggest buying older Penns if you are dead set on it. Once they moved production overseas the quality went way down on them. They are no longer american made, and they use cheaper internal parts.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*sSurf fishin*

I uses penn because they have dominated the market .Yes daiwa had some on shelves . I did not buy dawia because there was not many back then.I have photo albums of sharks bull reds stingrays black drum and a occasional sow speck caught on penn .Only to clean reels oil and repeat they are not maint. hogs ,not saying dawia is but other brands are .I like this thread I hope surf fishing goes on .I have many good memoies doing it.Only been through a few drag washers.


----------



## Jolly Roger

bubbas kenner said:


> I uses penn because they have dominated the market .Yes daiwa had some on shelves . I did not buy dawia because there was not many back then.I have photo albums of sharks bull reds stingrays black drum and a occasional sow speck caught on penn .Only to clean reels oil and repeat they are not maint. hogs ,not saying dawia is but other brands are .I like this thread I hope surf fishing goes on .I have many good memoies doing it.Only been through a few drag washers.


Penn HAD dominated the market, they were great reels but did not keep up with times. They failed to upgrade there design. Penn has been bought and sold 5 or 6 times in the last few years. The company that owns penn now sells outdated reels on the Penn name.

Enjoy your penns, as they are good reels. But they can not hold a candle when it comes to casting compared to Daiwa. Daiwa have free floating spools and a much better casting system. The drags on Daiwa are so much it is not even funny, really embarrassing for Penn. Less maintance on the dawia because of sealed gear case. I have burnt drags off many Penns, destroyed penns, bent peen spools, wore holes in frames, bent penn frames, etc.... Penn reels are not bullet proof.

Daiwa compares better to Newell when it comes to casting. I perfer Daiwa over Newell for a few reasons. Both used a free floating spool and a simliar casting system. Daiwa has smoother drags, Newell has stronger. Daiwa has a much louder clicker, really nothing else has as loud of a clicker then a Daiwa.


----------



## newsharker

jolly roger, i have formed no opinion about diawa gear. it is probably great. when i started sharking i got a senator. i have now learned to change anything in the reels. i have never owned a diawa but know many friends that love the 900h. my only thing at this point is i already have a 4/0 and love it. totaly rebuilt and puts out 25lbs of drag. for a casting rig that is pretty serious drag preasure. i dont have any more money to buy gear or i would have one of every kind of rod and reel. one day i will get enough money to try a diawa...just not today. LOVE MY 4/0 it is like my second child. i will also say that the rest of my senators have not failed me yet and on top of that they are **** sexy reels...the older ones.


----------



## newsharker

i think senators are the ak47 of reels...not perfict...but they work dirty.


----------



## Jolly Roger

newsharker said:


> jolly roger, i have formed no opinion about diawa gear. it is probably great. when i started sharking i got a senator. i have now learned to change anything in the reels. i have never owned a diawa but know many friends that love the 900h. my only thing at this point is i already have a 4/0 and love it. totaly rebuilt and puts out 25lbs of drag. for a casting rig that is pretty serious drag preasure. i dont have any more money to buy gear or i would have one of every kind of rod and reel. one day i will get enough money to try a diawa...just not today. LOVE MY 4/0 it is like my second child. i will also say that the rest of my senators have not failed me yet and on top of that they are **** sexy reels...the older ones.


Good luck, get at least a 6-12oz casting rod for it.


----------



## newsharker

Jolly Roger said:


> Good luck, get at least a 6-12oz casting rod for it.


 the rod will have to wait. not because i dont want one. pluss i am probably done fishing for the year. hope by the next time i can get to the beach i will have a sweet rod to put with it it would be great to see you there so i can try a diawa:cheers:. bubba hope you will deliver the rod to the beach:cheers::cheers::cheers:.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*surf rods*

I am going to try and save you this 11 foot finwick yellow heavy action rod . I am so pleased to see people like you intrested in surf fishing.I also have for sale PENN long beach 68 reel peeeeerfect for runnig out bait.:an5:


----------



## newsharker

thanks, i am on a seven day a week schedule working my rear off. hope to be done with this broke buissness before long.


----------



## Fishin-Inc

*diawa*

Diawa's are bad arse reels for chunkin. Those 68's are weak reels. No good bracing anywhere for such a big reel. High risk compared to a 4/0 for sure. I don't know if I would trust it to drag in weights. But hey, they're cheap/inexpensive.


----------



## newsharker

Fishin-Inc said:


> Diawa's are bad arse reels for chunkin. Those 68's are weak reels. No good bracing anywhere for such a big reel. High risk compared to a 4/0 for sure. I don't know if I would trust it to drag in weights. But hey, they're cheap/inexpensive.


i dont think i will be doing any kayaked baits with the 4/0. i have other reels for that. in the passed we have only tried for sharks and now we want them ALL. i cant wait to get to the beach and heave this for the first time for real.


----------



## snatchinlips

Senators are good reels. I own a 6/0w and a 9/0. I have a buddie that has a 4/0 and an Okuma Convector on 8 foot american rodsmith rods which they seemed to have stopped making. I Have seen him cast those reels for miles. Of course he lives in Rockport and his back yard is a bay so no excuse for not being able to. I recently broke down and bought an Avet LX and loaded it with about 450 yds of 100lb braid. Put it on a 10ft tsunami rod and she casts like a champ.


----------



## newsharker

snatchinlips said:


> Senators are good reels. I own a 6/0w and a 9/0. I have a buddie that has a 4/0 and an Okuma Convector on 8 foot american rodsmith rods which they seemed to have stopped making. I Have seen him cast those reels for miles. Of course he lives in Rockport and his back yard is a bay so no excuse for not being able to. I recently broke down and bought an Avet LX and loaded it with about 450 yds of 100lb braid. Put it on a 10ft tsunami rod and she casts like a champ.[/QUOTE
> i love the senators the only problem is that i have ever had is the clicker broke on my 6/0. this was a easy fix on the beach plus penn sent me a new sideplate with clicker. free. they are easy to fix and maintain etc.


----------



## snatchinlips

newsharker said:


> snatchinlips said:
> 
> 
> 
> Senators are good reels. I own a 6/0w and a 9/0. I have a buddie that has a 4/0 and an Okuma Convector on 8 foot american rodsmith rods which they seemed to have stopped making. I Have seen him cast those reels for miles. Of course he lives in Rockport and his back yard is a bay so no excuse for not being able to. I recently broke down and bought an Avet LX and loaded it with about 450 yds of 100lb braid. Put it on a 10ft tsunami rod and she casts like a champ.[/QUOTE
> i love the senators the only problem is that i have ever had is the clicker broke on my 6/0. this was a easy fix on the beach plus penn sent me a new sideplate with clicker. free. they are easy to fix and maintain etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen him cast is penn 4/0 just fine with 40lb mono.......I've seen him throw it on a calm day off a pier and prolly got a good 75-100 yds consistently, with a 4oz weight. I've seen him throw in less than favorable conditions on the Packery Jetties anywhere from 50-75yds... I'm tellin' you its all in the rod. :walkingsm
Click to expand...


----------



## newsharker

snatchinlips said:


> newsharker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've seen him cast is penn 4/0 just fine with 40lb mono.......I've seen him throw it on a calm day off a pier and prolly got a good 75-100 yds consistently, with a 4oz weight. I've seen him throw in less than favorable conditions on the Packery Jetties anywhere from 50-75yds... I'm tellin' you its all in the rod. :walkingsm
> 
> 
> 
> well mabey some opperater error too. i have pit a 10 oz weight on it. in an effort to immitate bait and weight.
Click to expand...


----------



## snatchinlips

newsharker said:


> snatchinlips said:
> 
> 
> 
> well mabey some opperater error too. i have pit a 10 oz weight on it. in an effort to immitate bait and weight.
> 
> 
> 
> haha I know he whips the tar outta the rods when he throws them. Surprised they can take the strain, but they are good rods. As for the weight, I know he uses 4-5oz weight. LoL somebody should make a conversion from mullet size in inches to ounces. He usually uses a 4-5oz weight in the surf or jetties and casts about a fist size hunk of skippy or mullet on it. He just told me that thumbing the reel on the side of the spool makes a huge difference.
> 
> Remember that practice and persistence pays off in the end.
Click to expand...


----------



## newsharker

snatchinlips said:


> newsharker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that practice and persistence pays off in the end.
> 
> 
> 
> this i have, along with a weak mind and a strong back. i know the rod i am using is a part of the problem. i am hoping to buy a fenwick from bubbas kenner just no funds right now. i think when i match a rod to this reel it will help. i seem to be able to cast 70-80 ft. i know that is not great but i will keep practacing.
Click to expand...


----------



## snatchinlips

Well this weekend will put my gear up to the test. Gonna see how the ole Avet and 44$ 10ft tsunami (cashier at academy rung it up wrong reg 68.99$) slings a 10'' mullet and weight. Its loaded down with 100# power pro about 450yds. With 20lbs of full drag, I'll be able to stop a bus. Hoping to get at least 100yds out of a cast. Never have used braid on a big reel though. I'll be skipping 40in bull reds across the breakers.


----------



## Jolly Roger

snatchinlips said:


> Well this weekend will put my gear up to the test. Gonna see how the ole Avet and 44$ 10ft tsunami (cashier at academy rung it up wrong reg 68.99$) slings a 10'' mullet and weight. Its loaded down with 100# power pro about 450yds. With 20lbs of full drag, I'll be able to stop a bus. Hoping to get at least 100yds out of a cast. Never have used braid on a big reel though. I'll be skipping 40in bull reds across the breakers.


Word of free advice on casting braid. Hook the leader to your truck before your first cast and walk down the beach about 100-150 yards. The further the better. Then get the spool wet and pack it back on as tight as you can. If you ever have to reel in slack line from a break off repeat this process. Loose braid on a surf reel can be a monster. It is never packed tight enough when it comes off the spool unless you use weights, rope and a cooler full of water.


----------



## newsharker

Jolly Roger said:


> Word of free advice on casting braid. Hook the leader to your truck before your first cast and walk down the beach about 100-150 yards. The further the better. Then get the spool wet and pack it back on as tight as you can. If you ever have to reel in slack line from a break off repeat this process. Loose braid on a surf reel can be a monster. It is never packed tight enough when it comes off the spool unless you use weights, rope and a cooler full of water.


 this is somthing i do even on my big reels. braid (for me) is ok...but when you get bit off it gets expensive. i also think at least my exp with power pro it breaks when you dont want it to but not when you do. my 4/0 is spooled with 370 yds. 40# bbg and 150 of 65 lbs power pro underneath total about 500 yds. 8.00 to replace bbg thats cheep enuff to loose. when i say bit off i dont mean by sharks its those little annoying bastards that go after your line.


----------



## Jolly Roger

newsharker said:


> this is somthing i do even on my big reels. braid (for me) is ok...but when you get bit off it gets expensive. i also think at least my exp with power pro it breaks when you dont want it to but not when you do. my 4/0 is spooled with 370 yds. 40# bbg and 150 of 65 lbs power pro underneath total about 500 yds. 8.00 to replace bbg thats cheep enuff to loose. when i say bit off i dont mean by sharks its those little annoying bastards that go after your line.


I try to never have any braid in the water on larger reels. I pack braid on the bottom 1/3 of the spool, then mono on top. I use the braid as a marker when kayaking out baits, when the person watching the rod sees I am geting close to braid they stop me and I drop the bait.

This solves a few problems, it allows me to get the bait as far as possible from the beach and still have enough line on the reel to fight a large fish. It sucks to paddle to far out and drop the bait and leave yourself on a 100 yards of line. No chance to stop a big fish. It also makes sure I have no braid rubbing the sand bars or inline mono to braid knots for macs to hit.

On my casting reels on longer rods I will have a top shot of mono longer then I can cast then braid under that. The longer surf rod will hold the braid off the sandbars and allows for smaller casting reels to hold enough line to catch larger fish. I like catching large sharks on small reels. By doing this I have caught 7'+ bull sharks and lemon sharks on Dawia sealine-x 30sha. I own a few hunrderd reels and rods. Have most everything to a 14/0, blueprinted 6/0s, accurate built jigmasters, matching purple pro gears for my wife, etc....


----------



## newsharker

Jolly Roger said:


> I try to never have any braid in the water on larger reels. I pack braid on the bottom 1/3 of the spool, then mono on top. I use the braid as a marker when kayaking out baits, when the person watching the rod sees I am geting close to braid they stop me and I drop the bait.
> 
> This solves a few problems, it allows me to get the bait as far as possible from the beach and still have enough line on the reel to fight a large fish. It sucks to paddle to far out and drop the bait and leave yourself on a 100 yards of line. No chance to stop a big fish. It also makes sure I have no braid rubbing the sand bars or inline mono to braid knots for macs to hit.
> 
> On my casting reels on longer rods I will have a top shot of mono longer then I can cast then braid under that. The longer surf rod will hold the braid off the sandbars and allows for smaller casting reels to hold enough line to catch larger fish. I like catching large sharks on small reels. By doing this I have caught 7'+ bull sharks and lemon sharks on Dawia sealine-x 30sha. I own a few hunrderd reels and rods. Have most everything to a 14/0, blueprinted 6/0s, accurate built jigmasters, matching purple pro gears for my wife, etc....


 that would be nice to see and admire. like a fishing musieum. mabey scince you have been fishing so long and have probably fixed a few reels...would you happen to know where i can get a stainless steel gearsleeve for a 9/0? i seem to only be ablt to find them for the smaller reels. if i am not mistaking the 6/0 shares the same sleeve. i just rebuilt my 9/0 and looked all over the place for one and no luck. the one that came on the reel was rounded off and wouldnt hold the handle any more so i had to get a brass one.


----------



## Jolly Roger

newsharker said:


> that would be nice to see and admire. like a fishing musieum. mabey scince you have been fishing so long and have probably fixed a few reels...would you happen to know where i can get a stainless steel gearsleeve for a 9/0? i seem to only be ablt to find them for the smaller reels. if i am not mistaking the 6/0 shares the same sleeve. i just rebuilt my 9/0 and looked all over the place for one and no luck. the one that came on the reel was rounded off and wouldnt hold the handle any more so i had to get a brass one.


Pm Big Lou. He is the person that was mentioned in this thread that cast over the astrodome. He has a large selection of Penn parts and is usually willing to sell.


----------



## snatchinlips

Jolly Roger said:


> Word of free advice on casting braid. Hook the leader to your truck before your first cast and walk down the beach about 100-150 yards. The further the better. Then get the spool wet and pack it back on as tight as you can. If you ever have to reel in slack line from a break off repeat this process. Loose braid on a surf reel can be a monster. It is never packed tight enough when it comes off the spool unless you use weights, rope and a cooler full of water.


Thanks, I'll give that a whirl if things don't work out for me, if that doesn't work, I always keep a few spools of different big game so I can add a 40lb topshot on the fly. If that doesn't work, I'll just drop the bait in the 2nd gut. As for the 9/0 and 6/0w I've got about half n half of 100lb power pro and 80lb cajun line. Any exp. with cajun line?


----------



## newsharker

snatchinlips said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a whirl if things don't work out for me, if that doesn't work, I always keep a few spools of different big game so I can add a 40lb topshot on the fly. If that doesn't work, I'll just drop the bait in the 2nd gut. As for the 9/0 and 6/0w I've got about half n half of 100lb power pro and 80lb cajun line. Any exp. with cajun line?


 i find clear or black line is most resistant to those little biters. i use cajun line on my freshwater reels.


----------



## Jolly Roger

snatchinlips said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a whirl if things don't work out for me, if that doesn't work, I always keep a few spools of different big game so I can add a 40lb topshot on the fly. If that doesn't work, I'll just drop the bait in the 2nd gut. As for the 9/0 and 6/0w I've got about half n half of 100lb power pro and 80lb cajun line. Any exp. with cajun line?


Never used cajun line. I do not like red lines, and that was about all I have saw it in.

If you notice when you are walking out to cast there are often little bait fish on the surface next to your lines where they go into the water. For one reason or another small bait fish like to hang around where lines go into the water. I do not know why, just have seen it enough to know it happens. Other fish with sharp teeth like macs and ribbons will attack thoose bait fish, and at times will hit your line.

Macs,bluefish,ribbon and other sharp teeth fish seem to like bubbles. If you have an inline knot that is in the breaking surf, or coming out the back of waves. It will make alot of bubbles when the waves go by. Very good chance you will get cut off if this happens. Larger lines, 50lb+ will make bubbles without a knot if you get some bow or slack in the line. Best to keep them tight as you can without breaking the weaight loose. Tight lines make fewer bubbles.

Braid does not seem to get cut by macs like mono. but braid does not withstand rubbing on the sandbars for very long. So If your mono is getting cut off by macs, change to braid. Just make sure to keep it high and off the bars.


----------



## bubbas kenner

*surf fishing*

If I may add guys, I wish this forum was around 20 years ago when I lived in the surf every weekend.I have always used 30 lb ANDE line is apprassive resitant enough just keep an eye out for freys 30 lb casts just fine .A good example for this thread as I type away the bullreds are runing all in the surf first second third just anywhere you cast .I would be knee deep in it but am fighting diabetic ulcers on my foot and am on disappility please pray for me guys.Thanks bubbas kenner.


----------



## newsharker

bubbas kenner said:


> If I may add guys, I wish this forum was around 20 years ago when I lived in the surf every weekend.I have always used 30 lb ANDE line is apprassive resitant enough just keep an eye out for freys 30 lb casts just fine .A good example for this thread as I type away the bullreds are runing all in the surf first second third just anywhere you cast .I would be knee deep in it but am fighting diabetic ulcers on my foot and am on disappility please pray for me guys.Thanks bubbas kenner.


 that is awfull. i always hate to hear when friends have an injury. i hope its not too uncomfortable. i will pray for you and hope for a speedy recovery...we still need to wet a line brother:cheers:.


----------



## newsharker

i started out using power pro on all my reels and i have found it gets bit just the same. just costs more. mono now all the way. at least like jolly roger said before not in the water till you need it to fight a shark.


----------



## DANO

bubbas kenner said:


> If I may add guys, I wish this forum was around 20 years ago when I lived in the surf every weekend.I have always used 30 lb ANDE line is apprassive resitant enough just keep an eye out for freys 30 lb casts just fine .A good example for this thread as I type away the bullreds are runing all in the surf first second third just anywhere you cast .*I would be knee deep in it but am fighting diabetic ulcers on my foot and am on disappility please pray for me guys*.Thanks bubbas kenner.


Take care of yourself / do right with yourself. Most important, Get it healed up, them fish gonna be there next year waiting for ya,..

Get Well !!


----------



## bubbas kenner

*Tks*

Thank you DANO I have been home from work and off the water for 2 months I bought a boat in june have two sons 13 and 15 we caught lots of fish now Im home watching blood surgar daily staying off my foot and am healing. Surf fishing has always been what I do in september but have not been in water for 2 years .dont want sympathy but those that know CHRIST can help pray .The surf is on right now .


----------



## DANO

bubbas kenner said:


> Thank you DANO I have been home from work and off the water for 2 months I bought a boat in june have two sons 13 and 15 we caught lots of fish now Im home watching blood surgar daily staying off my foot and am healing. Surf fishing has always been what I do in september but have not been in water for 2 years .dont want sympathy but those that know CHRIST can help pray .The surf is on right now .


Not handing out sympathy, just a show of concern from one aging surf-fisherman to another. I carry him with me everyday and I sent one up for ya,.. This mornings ride to the beach was really nice. Gonna hit it hard this Mon - Thurs. I'll be thinking about ya when I set the Fenwicks out,..


----------



## newsharker

DANO said:


> Not handing out sympathy, just a show of concern from one aging surf-fisherman to another. I carry him with me everyday and I sent one up for ya,.. This mornings ride to the beach was really nice. Gonna hit it hard this Mon - Thurs. I'll be thinking about ya when I set the Fenwicks out,..


no sympathy from me eather. one of my favorite sayings is you will find sympathy between s**t and sypholus in the dictionary. i will and have prayed for your speedy recovery. hope to buy one of those fenwicks from you and as well fish with you. get well buddy.


----------



## Gilbert

Jolly Roger said:


> If you have never used a Dawia 50sha, how do you form your opinion??
> 
> I got a few hundred penn reels myself, and I fish with almost none of them anymore. Senators are slow, have poor drags, pitiful clickers, heavy and can not cast for chit. Penn reels are dated, and once you use other reels you figure out just how bad they are.
> 
> If you just have to have a Penn to cast with get a 555gs. I own a few of them also and will sell you one cheap if you want it. It will need new drags, as with all Penn reels there drags suck.
> 
> I would suggest buying older Penns if you are dead set on it. Once they moved production overseas the quality went way down on them. They are no longer american made, and they use cheaper internal parts.


I'll take two of those 555gs for cheap.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Gilbert said:


> I'll take two of those 555gs for cheap.


One is in pieces, in order to keep the other working. Will sell a 555GS and a 525(not a mag but is simple to make it into one) without a handle. Both for 50$. Drags are burnt on both of them. Stop by the hosue and I will sell a lot of rods and other reels also.

need to get rid of some of my gear in order to go to better gear.


----------



## Charlie2

*Thumbbuster Care and Feeding*

I have been using these things some 60+ years and have the scars to prove it.

On a previous post, someone mentioned casting a conventional rod with the reel upside down. I've never heard of such but do know that you can cast with the reel on its side. This exercises the wrist muscles differently and places the reel spool axle on its end rather than lying horizontally.

It works real well whe casting with a one-handed rod with repetitious casting. Not so beneficial when yakking or making few casts.

I started out using linen and cotton lines then graduated to mono and woven nylon . I use braid as a backing because I fish on some very abrasive sandbars.

I have two 140L magged Squidders with upgraded drags which serve me very well.

My rods are either fiberglass or composite for the heavy stuff. I do have graphite rods but I feel they're too fragile for my kind of abuse.

I believe that a good rod will make an otherwise not so good reel better.

That's about all. I really enjoyed the thread as you're speaking conventionals. C2


----------



## newsharker

i want a squidder. when i get to upgrade my gear again i will get one. mabey i can even talk bubba to sell me 2 surf rods. i always love to hear from other fishermen, the ideas and techniqus always learning.


----------



## sharkinaggie

snatchinlips said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a whirl if things don't work out for me, if that doesn't work, I always keep a few spools of different big game so I can add a 40lb topshot on the fly. If that doesn't work, I'll just drop the bait in the 2nd gut. As for the 9/0 and 6/0w I've got about half n half of 100lb power pro and 80lb cajun line. Any exp. with cajun line?


Strip that Cajun off quick. We used to fish with that stuff on all of our rods until we figured out how easily it cuts on the bars...it might as well be braid. Terrible abrasion resistance.

-SA


----------



## newsharker

sux to loose a fish because of someone elses error. i have the same problem with power pro. it stinks! mono only and bbg or suffix is it.


----------



## yuccaflatsranch

If you want to learn about casting for distance and the best equipment for doing it go over to www.breakaway.com and see their Distance casting forum. They have distance casting in both San Antonio and Corpus areas. Breakaway tackle is located in COrpus. Breakaway Rods are the cats meow for surf and distance casting. They will also teach you for free how to properly distance cast. One of the distance casters in the club has thrown 4 oz over 700 feet.


----------



## newsharker

i am game to learn. ive been throwing a 7 oz weight just over 300 ft.


----------



## tank8677

Jolly Roger said:


> need to get rid of some of my gear in order to go to better gear.


do you have any harrington 542/552 or fenwick blanks for sale??


----------



## Jolly Roger

tank8677 said:


> do you have any harrington 542/552 or fenwick blanks for sale??


I do not have any fenwick or harringtons.


----------

